# Smaller options for fire rated downlights?



## sfmike (Jul 14, 2019)

In our project we need to have fire rated enclosures for downlights. This did not pose a problem inside, but we also have four outside bay windows. For structural support we sistered on to the existing ceiling joists, which meant we could no longer fit the standard fire enclosures between the joists. As a result, the GC installed surface mount connections, and advised me to get surface mount lights, whereas I would prefer recessed cans.

I see that the UK has myriad options for fire rated cans that don't need separate enclosures, but I cannot find anything like that here in the U.S. The best I've been able to come up with is a 4" fire enclosure, but that would require some surgery.

Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If you're an electrician you need to fill out your profile including occupation & location before we're allowed to advise you on this site per the terms of use.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> If you're an electrician you need to fill out your profile including occupation & location before we're allowed to advise you on this site per the terms of use.



^^^^^^

What He Said!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I just dont know which side you are on but the rules do apply in here all the electrician have to get their profile filled in .,,

You will have to see it on top left corner on your screen and it say user CP click on that and fill the required profile info.

The reason why due some states will have different codes it will be covered so just be aware of it. 

once you get the basic info filled out the answer will come in pretty good pace once the members are famuair with location.


----------



## sfmike (Jul 14, 2019)

Not an electrician, was just looking for some product advice but it sounds like this is not the place for consumers. Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sfmike said:


> Not an electrician, was just looking for some product advice but it sounds like this is not the place for consumers. Thanks for the quick replies.



www.diychatroom.com

or 

www.contractortalk.com

May be where you want to be.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

sfmike said:


> Not an electrician, was just looking for some product advice but it sounds like this is not the place for consumers. Thanks for the quick replies.


I going to close this thread for now due the OP saying he is not a electrician so Mech did post a link for OP to follow up in other site .,,


----------

